

GitHub enterprise on AWS - mxpxrocks10
https://enterprise.github.com/

======
general_failure
Is this a new thing? I thought this was very old. Atleast, I have see company
private githubs...

~~~
mxpxrocks10
I'm seeing it for the first time for AWS. I believe it's now simpler to launch
in AWS vs. having an appliance/image. Now you have me questioning :-) Anyone
else?

